# احتاج للمساعدة (اللحام تحت الماء)



## m.zaki (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد العمل بمجال اللحام وخاصة تحت الماء واريد معرفة الدورات المطلوبة واماكنها وسوق العمل والشروط المطلوبة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم :








مثبــت: هندســـــــة اللحـــــــــــــــــــــام ‏(



12345678) 
NADJIBTOO 
ارجو ان تجد الجواب في الموضوع أعلاه.
كما ارجو ان تجد في الملفات ما تبحث عنه
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## m.zaki (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المساعدة فهناك الكثير ممن يخبرنى بترك المجال لانه صعب التعليم 
ولكن ان شاء الله مش حاغير رايى


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد باشراحيل , استفدت جدا من الروابط والكتب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

m.zaki قال:


> الف شكر على المساعدة فهناك الكثير ممن يخبرنى بترك المجال لانه صعب التعليم
> ولكن ان شاء الله مش حاغير رايى


 
وفقك الله أخ زكي 

واعتقد ان هذا المجال مهم .. ولا يوجد كثيراً 
من المتخصصين في العالم العربي في هذا المجال.. 
وهناك شهادات إحترافية من
 AWS الجمعية الأمريكية للحام (American Welding Associaton)
وغيرها من المنظمات الدولية

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د.محمد باشراحيل , استفدت جدا من الروابط والكتب


 
الأخ المهندس أحمد علي

بارك الله فيك .. ونفعنا وإياك بما نكتب ونقرأ.

وجزاك كل الخير.​


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اسف ما قدرش ساعدت .. ياريت بس ولاكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تمنياتي بالنجاح
ملاحظة سريعة: اياك تنسى تلبس القناع الواقي قبل اللحام لأن الوميض الضوئي اقوى من الضوء العادي بـ10000 مرة


----------



## m.zaki (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
و بالنسبة للمساعدة فأنت بمشاركتك للموضوع تكون بالفعل ساعدتنا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

